# Alii Kai Resort



## Stu (Nov 4, 2007)

We have an opportunity to book a week at the Alii Kai in Kuaui, not as a timeshare, but as a privately owned condo.  (We understand the timeshare units don't have ocean view and this does.)  Does anybody have any direct experience with either its timeshare or condo rental units and can offer any futher info on either?  There have been no TUG reviews posted since 2004.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, Sterling ought to be along any minute to tell you how much he loves the place.  

Why no reviews?  I don't understand that at all.  We haven't stayed there, but the area is really beautiful.  I made Rick drive by every timeshare on Kauai during this last trip, and we got out of the car and walked around the grounds.


----------



## somerville (Nov 4, 2007)

I have been to the complex, and I toured one of the Alii Kai timeshares that was being sold by a developer a few years ago.  There is a row of privately owned condos overlooking the ocean.  I don't know what they are like inside.  The Alii Kai complex was built by different developers over a period of years.  The timeshare we toured was in a newer building.  They were good sized units.


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 4, 2007)

*been there.......WOW*

Hi STU, 
We went this past year in June 2007. We went and stayed in the timeshare part of the complex.  The unit was nice but we got a view of the beautiful constuction they are doing next door.  We didn't stay in the unit much anyway.  Also the unit doesn't have any AC, so  if that is a factor you might want to reconsider.  We didn't have any trouble due to the trade winds.  I was a little worried at first.  Everyone here assured me it would be fine so I kept the reservation. I have some picutres of the beautiful area on my website below take a look.  






Stu said:


> We have an opportunity to book a week at the Alii Kai in Kuaui, not as a timeshare, but as a privately owned condo.  (We understand the timeshare units don't have ocean view and this does.)  Does anybody have any direct experience with either its timeshare or condo rental units and can offer any futher info on either?  There have been no TUG reviews posted since 2004.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stu Schwartz


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 4, 2007)

Stu:  Sounds like you have one of the Alii Kai I units which sits right on a cliff overlooking the Pacific.  Alii Kai II is right across the street but does not sit directly above the ocean.

There are reviews posted Aug 11, 07 and Dec 1, 06.  Be aware there are three management companies for the Alii Kai complex:  NaPali Kauai, Alii Kai managed by Grand Pacific Resorts, and Sweetwater.  Some of the units within the timeshare complex are not timeshare but owned by lucky individuals.

Because of construction I'd avoid building 9 because of construction behind it.

I'd be amazed if you don't love it especially the Alii Kai I units.
That's why we own 4 weeks.

I use to work in DC and the trip from the East Coast is a killer--especially going back--you won't be yourself for about a week.

I would advise against a week long trip.  If at all possible go for a minimum of 10 days and if possible two weeks.  Just makes for a much more enjoyable trip that you'll remember the rest of your life.

Sterling


----------



## Conan (Nov 4, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> the trip from the East Coast is a killer--especially going back--you won't be yourself for about a week.



If you fly from JFK, American Airlines has the one-stop route JFK-LAX-LIH.  At least that's better than going via HNL....

Currently there's a lot of frequent flyer availability for mid-2008 if you have the miles....,


----------



## Stressy (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Stu!

I have stayed in a privately owned condo in the Ali'i Kai I complex of condos on the cliff. What would you like to know? Do you know the unit/building number? I stayed in in 4-101 a ground floor/corner unit with ocean views out every window except the kitchen  We rented through an owner on VRBO.
We stayed the first week of June and it was just perfect-not hot or humid-it never rained-well, there was a light sprinkling that occured before we woke up-but that was it.

It's a quiet complex built in the 70's I believe. As you are renting privately-your decor/condition will vary. Ours was nicely furnished, clean and the owner left us fresh baked banana bread upon arrival. We did not use the pool as we were on the go everyday. LOVE Anini beach.

And Oh the smells. North shore Kauai is so green. I love all the plants/flowers/greenery. I would walk the area in the early morning just to take in the aroma of being in Kauai.

We stayed 3 nights before we moved to the Marriott Waiohai. It was the most perfect vacation and locations. I would not hesitate to stay at Ali'i Kai I again. I also have pics of our unit if you are interested. I can also direct you to the same unit/owner if you like what you see.

PM me and I will send the above your way!

Tracy


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Tracy*, I have sent you a PM for the information too.  TIA.

*Stu*, we also stayed at Alii Kai II that was managed by TPI.  I really liked this resort.  The first time, we had a beautiful view on a very green area and the Bali Hai mountains.  I don't know the real Hawaiian name. Our second time, we had no view to speak of but we were never there during the day so it didn't matter.     The Princeville area is so lush and green but we also like the Marriott Waiohai at Poipu.  It's on the beach.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 5, 2007)

iconnections said:


> *Tracy*, I have sent you a PM for the information too.  TIA.
> 
> *Stu*, we also stayed at Alii Kai II that was managed by TPI.  I really liked this resort.  The first time, we had a beautiful view on a very green area and the Bali Hai mountains.  I don't know the real Hawaiian name. Our second time, we had no view to speak of but we were never there during the day so it didn't matter.     The Princeville area is so lush and green but we also like the Marriott Waiohai at Poipu.  It's on the beach.



Have you been to Poipu since the building boom, construction noise, and miles of 20 foot high dust containment fences.  Right now, I'd take the north shore Princeville area over Poipu.  It is terrible around Poipu.

Sterling


----------

